# PATTERN FOR PRAM COVER PLEASE



## barelli (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all
Im looking for the name of this pattern to knit. I've Knit it before but lost the pattern due to house moves. It is knit in squares and at the corner of each square is a leaf. When the squares are sewn together then the four leaves create a flower. I'm so miffed i have mislaid this pattern as i have my first grandchild in 5 weeks time and would have loved to knit this for her. I would be so grateful if anyone knows what pattern i mean . I have searched the web but without a name or stockist of the pattern i am lost


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I've seen pictures of blankets made with that pattern posted on this forum. You might want to try the "search" feature at the top of the page. If you know what it is called (or just search on key terms like "leaf" or "lotus") you might find what you are looking for.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Is it this one? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9709-1.html


----------



## magicstar (Jun 23, 2011)

Is this one any use, very old so hope yarn and needle size are still the same. http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/Downloads/StitchJan1951PramCover.pdf
Just looking at this again and I think size 8 needles are 4mm now or size 6 in US just to confuse things.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi is this the pattern you're looking for?
http://www.kyarns.com/product/sirdar-pattern-1903/sirdar-patterns
I have posted pictures of some that I have made. One is under "hi from Liverpool" x


----------



## magicstar (Jun 23, 2011)

magicstar said:


> Is this one any use, very old so hope yarn and needle size are still the same. http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/Downloads/StitchJan1951PramCover.pdf
> Just looking at this again and I think size 8 needles are 4mm now or size 6 in US just to confuse things.


Hi, still thinking about these needle sizes (how sad am I) and looking at the pattern it says the yarn is 4 ply but used double throughout which sounds quite thick so maybe the size 8 is the US 8 which would be 5mm or size 6 in the old UK sizes. So if anyone decides to knit this be sure to do a tension square first.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

barelli said:


> Hi all
> Im looking for the name of this pattern to knit. I've Knit it before but lost the pattern due to house moves. It is knit in squares and at the corner of each square is a leaf. When the squares are sewn together then the four leaves create a flower. I'm so miffed i have mislaid this pattern as i have my first grandchild in 5 weeks time and would have loved to knit this for her. I would be so grateful if anyone knows what pattern i mean . I have searched the web but without a name or stockist of the pattern i am lost


The four blocks worked is called counterpane.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Bo Beau just posted a sweater/hat/blanket set on the Main forum today for another forum member. You can find it there or use the SEARCH topic at the top of the forum page.

It's a Leisure Arts Book or pamphlet titled:
Knit Lace & Leaves-#LA-4577


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

dissi had a beautiful pram rug on here a few weeks back. Look under 7/6/11 under completed pram rug.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Try Craftfreely.com it is a brilliant sitexBeth


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

The one I am just about to start is the Princess Pram Cover. The pattern is free on Ravelry and the link is the one given by Magicstar. I just finished re-writing it in a font I can read! It. I, too, am puzzled by needle and yarn thickness, Magicstar. I plan to do some experimenting first to get the right guage. I bought 4 skeins of Caron Simply Soft in off-white at Walmart, so I can get more if that's not enough. The blanket is for my niece who has had 4 miscarriages, but now is 12 weeks along in what looks (and feels) like a healthy pregnancy. I wanted to make something especially pretty for her.

Galaxycraft, is that the definition of counterpane knitting -- 4 squares attached? I have seen examples but couldn't find out what it was, exactly. Thanks for taking one thing off my mind!


----------



## MEL2020 (Jul 13, 2011)

When you said leaves I remembered someone had a most stunning photo of a blanket with leaves. They don't know the name of the pattern so I'm sorry this isn't any help but if someone is able to come up with the pattern I thought it might help you out. It is beautiful and would be a wonderful pram cover with a little adaptation. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. Margaret


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Can you believe it!! I bought this pattern this morning from my LYS. It's Sirdar Pattern No.3266 and can be made in 3ply, 4ply and DK.
I've never done anything like this before so am excited by the project. It's for my Mum.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

msusanc said:


> .............
> Galaxycraft, is that the definition of counterpane knitting -- 4 squares attached? I have seen examples but couldn't find out what it was, exactly. Thanks for taking one thing off my mind!


Yes, Part of the design is on one corner of each of 4 squares; the rest of the square becomes the background.
When attached into one big square, it creates a full design with border around it. 
It may be a flower, a leaf, lily pads.....I have seen many beautiful finished designed.

Check E-bay in their knitted patterns section..... I see many on a regular basis.

Or check your local stores where knitting books are available.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

barelli said:


> Hi all
> Im looking for the name of this pattern to knit. I've Knit it before but lost the pattern due to house moves. It is knit in squares and at the corner of each square is a leaf. When the squares are sewn together then the four leaves create a flower. I'm so miffed i have mislaid this pattern as i have my first grandchild in 5 weeks time and would have loved to knit this for her. I would be so grateful if anyone knows what pattern i mean . I have searched the web but without a name or stockist of the pattern i am lost


You couldn't see the pattern properly on the link I posted previously - is this what you meant? x


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Someone was able to email me a pattern for one variant of this pattern, which a friend had to manipulate in photo shop for me to see it an I have it printed out (and the Peter Pan baby sweater) and patterns on my machine, but only in a ZIP file which when opened, I cannot read! Many people have troiuble downloading various files for various reason. I will check the sites listed on this thread and report my experience back, which may not be the same for others. With all the correspondence on this pattern and variants I suggest we all post one square when (if) we have finished one, if we have the technical capacity to do that, and discuss the experience and the results! Obviously, if you finish a blanket, pram cover, pillow cover or purse, post it. Are we all doing it in yellow or white?
By the way, with the variation on naming of needle sizes, I do what I have always done, knit a sample and check the gauge and goo by that. If you can get the sugegsted gauge, fine. If not, knit what looks right.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I saw this a few weeks back and thought it was so beautiful. I love the yellow one but I think the white one would be less chalenging.. with only 1 petal a square.. but I've never done anything like this so it may be a pleasant surprise..


----------



## magicstar (Jun 23, 2011)

msusanc said:


> The one I am just about to start is the Princess Pram Cover. The pattern is free on Ravelry and the link is the one given by Magicstar. I just finished re-writing it in a font I can read! It. I, too, am puzzled by needle and yarn thickness, Magicstar. I plan to do some experimenting first to get the right guage. I bought 4 skeins of Caron Simply Soft in off-white at Walmart, so I can get more if that's not enough. The blanket is for my niece who has had 4 miscarriages, but now is 12 weeks along in what looks (and feels) like a healthy pregnancy. I wanted to make something especially pretty for her.
> 
> Galaxycraft, is that the definition of counterpane knitting -- 4 squares attached? I have seen examples but couldn't find out what it was, exactly. Thanks for taking one thing off my mind!


Hi, you will have to let us know what needle size you ended up using and show us a picture when done. Hope everything goes well for your niece.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

If it helps the white pattern is done on 4mm UK needles and is knitted in Double knitting wool x


----------



## BlueBird (Feb 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful - will have to try it - Thanks for sharing Bluebird


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a little confused, Is the yellow one the same pattern but in thicker yarn, the pattern looks different. I would love the pattern for the yellow blanket if in deed it is different
Thanks 
pattisark


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

pattisark said:


> I'm a little confused, Is the yellow one the same pattern but in thicker yarn, the pattern looks different. I would love the pattern for the yellow blanket if in deed it is different
> Thanks
> pattisark


Hi - no the yellow one has more leaves at the centre x


----------



## JeanneCC (Jun 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd also like the pattern for the yellow blanket.


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

I have made this and backed it with flannelette, it makes a lovely cover


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

just remembered my pattern like this was a 1975 bedspread pattern-lily pond. but 2 or 3 years ago annie's attic, mary maxium or herrschners as a baby version in one of their magazines. i've made adjustments by removing the leaf and the blocks can be made any size


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

How about this one http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/leisure-arts-4577-knit-lace--leaves-for-baby


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

I love it. is the pattern free? Where can I get it?


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

I bought it from Amazon


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

if you send me your email address i will send it to you mine is [email protected] my name is dawn allen and i live in morayfield queensland australia


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

if you send me your email address i will send it to you mine is [email protected] my name is dawn allen and i live in morayfield queensland australia


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

[email protected] Thank you!


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

have had this pattern printed and placed it in my computer I will try to send it tomorrow, have just returned hoem from grandson's 2lst. birthday party 200km away and I am too tired to try to work out attchments, dalli


----------



## barelli (Jul 15, 2011)

yes that looks like it got loads of replies 
thanks so much


----------



## barelli (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks will do


----------



## Susan2828 (Mar 21, 2011)

DearBarelli,
I found a link to the leaf square baby blanket. Just put into Google Sirdar pattern # 1903 and it should come up. It is done in a striping in the pinks on that page. I am starting that pattern soon myself!! 
Good luck!! 
Susan 2828


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

That's the simpler pattern. And it's in Britain.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

it was a pram cover wasn't it in a very old book if so I possible have it and will have a look tomorrow


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

I started this pattern last night. It is very easy BUT the decreasing sides are very lumpy and will present a problem when being seamed. I'm trying a small piece today making sure that I have a complete stitch on each side to enable me to seam the squares invisibly. This means decreasing the 2nd and 3rd stitches by the sl1 k1 psso method - I think - and starting each row with an alternate k and p stitch, as in stocking stitch.
Any advice ladies would be welcome.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Aslan said:


> I started this pattern last night. It is very easy BUT the decreasing sides are very lumpy and will present a problem when being seamed. I'm trying a small piece today making sure that I have a complete stitch on each side to enable me to seam the squares invisibly. This means decreasing the 2nd and 3rd stitches by the sl1 k1 psso method - I think - and starting each row with an alternate k and p stitch, as in stocking stitch.
> Any advice ladies would be welcome.


Hi I have made this pattern numerous times and think it looks better if you K2tog and P2tog when decreasing. It looks nicer when joining squares together x


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Thank you MissMolly. I think you are right and will try this on my little sampler.


----------



## barelli (Jul 15, 2011)

ive got the pattern now and have started knitting it in white looks lovely- think i may crochet some small flowers in pink and place at the centre of the four leaves - to give a bit extra for a little baby girl
will post a picture when finished to see what u think 
have to thank all the lovely crafters for helping me with this pattern

thanks everyone


----------



## barelli (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks Susan 2028
have got the pattern but i will look at this one to see if it is different

thanks again
Barelli


----------



## Susan2828 (Mar 21, 2011)

You are more than welcome!! I just became the grammy of twins- one boy and one girl, so I am going to make this leaf blanket for little Amelia.... they are only 12 days old..
I am new to the forum and love what I read every night!!
All of you are so helpful to one another, I just love reading the advice and suggestions, and of course, the free patterns given on here are priceless!! Thanks everyone and I look forward to showing my work (although it is not up to the caliber I see here)!!


----------



## trainmaster (Jul 3, 2011)

missmolly said:


> barelli said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

search counterpane
and baby blanket leaves
on this there are two or three discussion lines on these blankets on this forum
I'm doing a square right now on a version
Old Pennsylvania Dutch Leaf Pattern
Vintage-Knitting-Patterns.com


----------



## denise1948 (Dec 1, 2011)

hi I have just seen this beautiful cover any chance you can share your pattern with me please
thanks denise xx


----------



## trainmaster (Jul 3, 2011)

MEL2020 said:


> When you said leaves I remembered someone had a most stunning photo of a blanket with leaves. They don't know the name of the pattern so I'm sorry this isn't any help but if someone is able to come up with the pattern I thought it might help you out. It is beautiful and would be a wonderful pram cover with a little adaptation. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. Margaret


 I have rebuilt this pattern, it is a counter pain. the instructions are posted here.


----------

